# Pig Slaves



## roadkill cafe (May 11, 2013)

"Having 2nd thoughts about putting those two butts in tonight and where they came from. Oh well, it's for family and what they don't know....well, you get the idea." _LOL_














Pig People.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ May 11, 2013






Steve


----------



## kathrynn (May 11, 2013)

OOOOOhhhhh.....Dr. Who would be proud....but I do remember this episode of Twilight Zone!  LOL

Kat


----------

